# Expecting my nexus 7 Monday,I want to root....



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the easiest direction for rooting this tablet easily? Do I need to use ADB and root that way, or is there a one click root option for the Nexus 7? I haven't had any time to read yet,I apologize. I'm a chronically ill woman taking care of a child with severe special needs so reading all I want before rooting is not an option for me. I would really appreciate the help without the flaming because I didn't read first. I also would love to know what ROM everyone likes best. I'm a huge Liquid fan, so I'll probably go that route, but am open to suggestions. I want speed, and more speed lol. Thanks guys for taking the time to read. 
Cara

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I would highly recommend rooting yourself as opposed to a one-click method. It's super-simple with Nexus devices, and if anything goes wrong you would have a better understanding to troubleshoot the issues. Here's a link with everything you'll need to get it unlocked and rooted with CWM:

http://www.androidauthority.com/nexus-7-root-unlock-bootloader-clockworkmod-recovery-cwm-100890/

As far as roms go, I have yet to settle on one that I love for the N7, though a few minutes ago I flashed Codename Android because it is basically one big collection of cherry picks... so I can have a good amount of mods while I wait to settle in on that one perfect rom (or I may stick with CNA, who knows). But prior to this I was just running stock 4.1.1 and it's great.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Download the latest naked usb driver if you haven't already: http://forum.xda-dev...76&d=1342028421
Install android sdk r20 if you haven't already: http://dl.google.com...0.1-windows.exe

This is what I do to keep everything simple (stock rom with root without flashing permanent recovery):

```
<br />
adb devices<br />
adb reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot devices<br />
fastboot oem unlock<br />
fastboot boot dir/grouper_twrp.img<br />
adb push dir/su.zip /sdcard/<br />
install zip in recovery<br />
reboot system<br />
```
In your case, replace "fastboot boot" with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and replace "adb push su.zip" with "adb push rom.zip". I would suggest giving stock with root a try. I've found that a modified rom isn't necessary on the N7. A modified kernel for USB-OTG and different governors has made a difference though.


----------



## BillySeth (Jun 30, 2012)

On a related note, and kind of a heads up for the OP. I am still unable to boot into recovery mode using the volume+power button method. I can still flawlessly get to recovery mode from the ROM Manager. Is this problem fixed, or are people still encountering this?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

BillySeth said:


> On a related note, and kind of a heads up for the OP. I am still unable to boot into recovery mode using the volume+power button method. I can still flawlessly get to recovery mode from the ROM Manager. Is this problem fixed, or are people still encountering this?


Did you rename the file to prevent recovery overwrite?


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I might try the root, but run stock. For a little while anyway. I am wrong to assume this is just like my galaxy nexus phone? In terms of rooting and ROM's?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

It's exactly the same.


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got it and I'm amazed its as slim as my phone...time to play :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say if you are going to unlock might as well do it right away as unlocking wipes the device.


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd say if you are going to unlock might as well do it right away as unlocking wipes the device.


Thanks, I'd forgotten about that. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

I used a tool kit to root mine here's the link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195
Their's plenty of others stuff that you can use adb on later if you wish to be a purest .
Root that puppy and play now


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd personally recommend staying away from a tool kit to root. It's way too easy to do it the manual way since it's a Nexus and plus you learn a few things in the process.


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

I might just leave it stock for a few days, then decide. I have rooted everything else, but this is pretty badass stock so...


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

When ever you do decide to flash a new ROM check out paranoid android. First ROM I clashed for my nexus and I've have thoroughly enjoyed it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> When ever you do decide to flash a new ROM check out paranoid android. First ROM I clashed for my nexus and I've have thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I'll check out paranoid. I've heard great things about it. I'm running XenonHD on my GNex and love it, but don't see it for the 7









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Wugfresh's Toolkit was route I took.Very easy.Worked perfectly


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

I chickened out and used Wugs toolkit. ADB is just too scary for me:wacko: and the toolkit made it so easy. I'm running ParanoidAndroid right now and I like it, I'm going to try CodenameAndoid later. I wish there were more themes though. I managed to find Cobalt and am loving that, but would like another option besides blue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 where the mountains meet the desert in Northern Cali


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

i have a guide I made: http://exzacklyright...ng-rooting.html

Tried to make it noob friendly. Any questions pm me.

Just in case you ever want to go the adb route again







really not too bad.


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> i have a guide I made: http://exzacklyright...ng-rooting.html
> 
> Tried to make it noob friendly. Any questions pm me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and the offer to PM you.  I actually need to learn ADB better. I haven't used ADB since I rooted my Thunderbolt a long time ago, and that was just copying and pasting from a thread where someone had written out all the commands. I used Wugs toolkit to root my GNex as well. I have been rooting since the OG, its probably time to stop being lazy and actually learn how to do it right.

Sent from my Nexus 7 where the mountains meet the desert in Northern California


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Honestly, what's so scary about adb and fastboot? The only difference is you type what you see instead of clicking a button that automates it. It's scarier to not know what's going on than working with your own hands.


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

To me the scary part is I don't understand what I'm saying, as I don't speak that language








I'm scared I'll type in the wrong thing and my phone/tablet etc will brick. >_> When using Wugs toolkit program I know he knows what he's doing. He speaks that language. Does that make sense?
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No, not really. I read what I'm supposed to type, I type it in, I double check what I typed against what I'm supposed to type.


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

I have 3 kids who never leave me alone. I'm scared my distraction would cause me to enter something wrong or twice or something. But I'm really going to try and learn how to use ADB. I think I should know how by now. Thanks for all your help guys
I really appreciate you not flaming me and telling me to read more You all rock!!


----------



## dropline (Sep 3, 2011)

Firewing said:


> I have 3 kids who never leave me alone. I'm scared my distraction would cause me to enter something wrong or twice or something. But I'm really going to try and learn how to use ADB. I think I should know how by now. Thanks for all your help guys
> I really appreciate you not flaming me and telling me to read more You all rock!!


I understand 100% kids can make trivial tasks difficult. You already one clicked, learn abd uf you ever mess something up. I find learning those tools easier when in "oh crap did I brick this" mode. I also agree learning the manual way is best, I have a tablet for my kid, tegra3 with child proof mods, but no root guide, so is not rooted.







if I knew abd better then maybe it would be already. So learn when you need if you don't have time now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

I manually unlocked & rooted my G.Nex. It was very easy. But I gave a "toolkit" a try on my N7. Worked fine with out any problems. It actually took the same amount of time to do as using adb. If I decide to install a custom recovery, I will probably use adb, just for the practice.
Don't be afraid of using either. ADB is great to learn incase you need to unbrick your device, though.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

http://exzacklyright.blogspot.com/2012/07/nexus-7-guide-for-adbunlocking-rooting.html?m=1

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Firewing (Jun 7, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> http://exzacklyright...ooting.html?m=1
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Very nice guide







Looks like it's time to learn ADB, thanks for making it noob friendly


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

ADB isn't too terribly hard to learn, hell I was using it while my girlfriend was trying to be distracting (and I'll leave it up to the imagination what she was doing) and did screw up the tablet too badly (lol)


----------



## goosedeath (Feb 6, 2012)

Firewing said:


> Very nice guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

From what I've experienced, if you screw up the commands in ADB, it won't cause any problems, other than make you retype the commands. Only difference for me us I'm rooting on a Mac. Mac/PC is about the same though.

Give ADB a shot. Can't hurt or screw anything up that the toolkit can't fix(though I doubt you'd need to).

I'm thinking about a N7 around Christmas, might be something better out by then too...who knows.


----------



## powurplayr (Apr 4, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> i have a guide I made: http://exzacklyright...ng-rooting.html
> 
> Tried to make it noob friendly. Any questions pm me.
> 
> ...


Just got my N7 and came straight here!! Soon as I get a chance I gonna use your guide (love that it's noob friendly) I used Wug's kit when I rooted my GNEX and remember having drivers issues on pc-win 7. had to use laptop w/ xp. Hopefull to have CNA up & running this weekend! Just a warning that you might get a pm









Thank You for putting this together exzacklyright!!!


----------

